# A year later



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

And still love the hk45. To date with maybe 5k rounds through the tube the only issues came from women limpwristing it when I let them try it or kicking it around on a sandbar with the action open and mag out. That finally got enough crud in it for it to fail. A quick swish in the river solved that. (it went to a gunsmith for a detail strip and cleaning.) I absolutely love my 45. I actually havn't bought any others simply because I like mine better. There is a lot to be said for an accurate weapon that, provided the ammo is good and the action closed, will get rounds on target every time.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Well as Larry Vickers says about the HK45's: it's bomb proof!


----------

